# a couple of questions



## 123abc (Nov 5, 2001)

Hi everyone. My doctor examined me, and determined that I had a problem with my gallbladder, that caused my pain, etc. However, the fact that my pain is still here, and that it is so much like my previous IBS, seems to show that the problem set my IBS into action again. I have been given a medicine called Dicetel. Have any of you ever used this medicine, or had any experiences with it? I have only taken one dose so far, but don't notice any improvement. Any experiences with gallbladder problems? Right now, it seems that no matter what I eat... fibre, no fibre, fat no fat, etc.... turns into painful diarhea. Any suggestions?


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

did your doctor say you had gall stones? or is it something else wrong with your gall bladder?I had to have my gall bladder removed march of 2000 because of gall stones... i had some really bad abdominal pain before that, and they thought that's what caused it, and maybe it was, but I had IBS problems too and I think they overlooked those problems because they saw one and didn't want to look at anything else =P i wouldn't be surprised if the problems with your gall bladder are triggering your IBS as well... the stress of dealing with the pain you have from it may be causing the other symptoms, or even adding IBS pain to the pain from the gall bladder... not sure about the meds... and not sure what to tell you to eat really... I'm a bad example in that i eat pretty much what i want to regardless if it could make me sick


----------



## MALI (Jul 8, 2001)

123abc, don't know about Dicetel.until you see if it helps at all watch what you eat and drink. your doc probable told you to stay away from fried and fatty foods. coffee, cola, citrus fruit and spicy foods can also cause problems. these are all "red flag" foods for IBS and gallbladder. give it a shot. if it helps the pain it is worth it. listen to your body. when you feel better you can add those foods one at a time. let us know how you are doing. been there. MALI


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2001)

well i can not give you a pefect suggestion but if you sleep tight on back after you visit , for ten minutes , pain may subside slowly , i do this only ..


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2001)

my doctor gave me a sample of Dicetel to try and I found that all it did was make my cramps worse.. I normally only get sick after I eat cretain foods but while taking these pills three times a day I seemed to get pains more regularly. you may want to talk to your doctor about that...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2001)

i've asked around a lot about dicetel because my doc wanted me to go on it, but it seems that very few people have noticed any difference. just thought i'd let you know!


----------

